# Goodbye Huckle



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

On March 30, my precious cat Huckle passed away, in his sleep.

He was only 12 years old....

It had been a struggle for a few months - he was diagnosed with hyperthyroidism, and than he had horrible reactions to the medication, wouldn't eat, etc. etc.

In the end, it was actually an incurable liver disease that was the problem, that was not showing up in his blood tests as he had essentially no liver left.

It had been going on for about 2 years, the vet figures and I would never have known, unless I sat and watched him eat every day, and noticed he had been eating abit less - since I have 6 cats, that's difficult to do.

I buried him at my parents house in the country on the weekend, and I feel abit better now - I got some closure seeing him again (he had died at the vets house - she had him at home over night to take care of him).

I'm happy that I didn't have to make the decision to put him down, but I am so, so sad that I didn't get to see him one last time.

I miss him so much, the way he smells, and the way he used to sleep under the covers with me every night.

There will never be another cat like Huckle.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Awww...I'm so sorry for the loss of your dear Huckle.  If that's him in your avatar, then he was quite the handsome boy. 

Know that he knew how much you loved him and be happy in knowing that he's no longer in pain and he's waiting for you to cross over the Rainbow Bridge.

(((((hugs))))) from me and headbutts from Midnight, Star, and Lucky.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Real sorry to hear of your loss. Always sad when they pass. I still think of Mitsie every day


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

awww, sorry for your loss, i know it husrt my cat was put down on sunday, sleepings hard cos hes not there with me, but he is in spirit, and i can really feel that and all though i cant pet him like i used to i can really feel him there with me, and its so heart warming, so dont worry, im sure he'll come back and visit


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

Thank you, all of you.

It's nice to know that there are others who understand....

I dreamt about him the day after he died, that he was fine, healthy, and kept running out to see me, where ever I was...

I really think it was him telling me he was okay. 

Yes, that is him in the avatar - he was just beautiful.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

awwww, hes beautiful, i bet he was telling you he was ok, cats are loyal like that.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh Hana, I am so sorry about Huckle.


----------

